# LNC CNC CONTROLLER TAIWAN ALARM



## Hooky (Jan 18, 2021)

So i have this CNC from Taiwan, 3 Axis machine, one with 12 tools, supports Auto Tool Measure, as well as Auto Tool Changer. So when i try to add tools into the machine through the controller (example: T1, T2) and hit "run", it gives me the "1st path predict Z Axis over (+) Soft limit coordinate", and it won't do anything unless i get rid of this alarm, how do i fix this issue?


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

assuming that the machine has performed a successful initialize/home. 

after you have established the Z height on the table surface, you need to "measure tool" for each of the tools (at least the ones which are in your program). you also need to use a tool change post processor.

it appears that the controller is seeing a Z travel command in the program which would exceed the table (upper or lower) limits. assuming that the program does not have dimensions outside the Z travel limits, it is likely the tool measure offset that is off, saved when measuring tools. my $0,02 worth, hopefully others more knowledgeable will chime in.

was it once working then failed, or are you trying to run it for the first time?


----------



## Hooky (Jan 18, 2021)

TimPa said:


> assuming that the machine has performed a successful initialize/home.
> 
> after you have established the Z height on the table surface, you need to "measure tool" for each of the tools (at least the ones which are in your program). you also need to use a tool change post processor.
> 
> ...


I'm trying to run it for the first time. When i give it the instructions to grab a specific tool number, it just won't go and instead gives me this alarm. Though the machine is perfectly functional and can move the X, Y, and Z axis successfully


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Hooky


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

how do you "get rid of the alarm"? (won't do anything unless i get rid of this alarm) 

is it a carousel?

can you retrieve an original copy of the controller software? the current macro for "tool change" may be corrupted...

is it possible that there is an inch vs metric setup change happening?


----------



## Hooky (Jan 18, 2021)

TimPa said:


> how do you "get rid of the alarm"? (won't do anything unless i get rid of this alarm)
> 
> is it a carousel?
> 
> ...


I can't get rid of the alarm, the machine originally isn't mine but it is up to me to get it working, the thing is, many people in the past have tried to work on the machine and still didn't get a result, i'm guessing someone must've changed something in the controller that is off


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Make sure all the tools in the database are entered correctly. 
Check the soft limits that are set to make sure they fit the working area of the machine.
Make sure the machine resets to 0,0,0 when homed or whatever the homing routine is set for.
Make sure the units of measure are correct for the file you are trying to cut.
Make sure the project is not designed so the gcode runs the bit to or past the limits.


----------



## rm1orajerisona (12 mo ago)

unelarm débarrasser j connait la solution contact moi en whatsapp +2610324161516


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @rm1orajerisona


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

WElcome to the forum, the OP has not been on the forum since his original post...


----------



## rm1orajerisona (12 mo ago)

Merci pour l accueil le mien n est pas encore resolu


----------



## AlexDelta (3 mo ago)

Hooky said:


> So i have this CNC from Taiwan, 3 Axis machine, one with 12 tools, supports Auto Tool Measure, as well as Auto Tool Changer. So when i try to add tools into the machine through the controller (example: T1, T2) and hit "run", it gives me the "1st path predict Z Axis over (+) Soft limit coordinate", and it won't do anything unless i get rid of this alarm, how do i fix this issue?


 Hi, i have mw2200 , and when i try add todos or tuning prog. Show the same msg... How can i correct...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @AlexDelta


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, @AlexDelta.

We do not seem to have found a solution for that particular issue...


----------



## CleanAirWoodworks (1 mo ago)

I am new to the Forum, but I am having one of these Chinese LNC CNC routers being built right now. I will try to help if I can one I get my machine. I have seen several videos on Youtube that go over the LNC control system and I do have the manual (which is not great but it does exist). My wild guess is that you have to go to the ATC screen and change the setting of where the machine thinks it needs to go to get the tools. There must be an incorrect coordinate in there. Look up the process on any machine of how to change the ATC coordinate settings. Portland CNC makes new tool holders for SHopBot that require changing the tool holder coordinates, so they obviously know the process of reprogramming a machine to new tool placement locations. The process should be similar.


----------

